# Metrolink question



## Dan O (Apr 27, 2009)

I was looking at Metrolink fares from San Bernardino to Lancaster. If one buys a ticket from San Bernardinot to LAUS and then LAUS to Lancaster it's close to twice as much as buying a ticket from San Bernardino to Lancaster, even though no train goes between those two points without going through LA. So is it possible to buy a ticket like that (San Berdo to Lancaster) as one ticket instead of two tickets?

Dan


----------



## jackal (Apr 28, 2009)

Dan O said:


> I was looking at Metrolink fares from San Bernardino to Lancaster. If one buys a ticket from San Bernardinot to LAUS and then LAUS to Lancaster it's close to twice as much as buying a ticket from San Bernardino to Lancaster, even though no train goes between those two points without going through LA. So is it possible to buy a ticket like that (San Berdo to Lancaster) as one ticket instead of two tickets?
> Dan


IIRC, Metrolink now operates on a zone-based system (whereas it used to be on a mileage-based system). It is possible, even likely, that San Berdoo and Lancaster are fewer zones apart than San Berdoo to LAUS and LAUS to Lancaster. Possibly the zones radiate in a circle outward from LAUS? (Doubtful, or else a trip like Ventura-Oceanside would be cheaper than Ventura-LAUS.)

Anyway, I don't see why you couldn't buy SBD-Lancaster as a single ticket.


----------



## Spokker (Apr 29, 2009)

Metrolink does not operate on a zone fare system.

First, Metrolink fares are based on _driving_ distance. When Metrolink calculates your fare it charges a base boarding fee plus plus a transfer charge plus the shortest driving distance between two stations in miles (80 miles maximum) multiplied by whatever their per mile charge is. So for San Bernardino to Lancaster it takes this and multiples it by whatever the per mile rate is and adds the base fare.

Second, here are the rules for one-way and round-trip fares.



> One-Way Ticket
> Valid for a single one-way trip from the station where purchased to the selected destination. *One-way tickets are valid for 3 hours from time of purchase*.
> 
> Round-Trip Ticket
> ...


If San Bernardino to Union Station takes 1 hour and 30 minutes and Union Station to Lancaster takes almost 2 hours, you don't have enough time to complete such a trip even if you didn't have to transfer trains. Sometime during the trip on the Antelope Valley Line your ticket becomes invalid.

Of course, this is how I interpret Metrolink's vague rules. I have no idea if you only need a valid ticket to board or a valid ticket during the duration of your trip. The decision to cite you depends entirely on the fare inspector. I doubt they would care since few people make a San Berndardino to Lancaster trip so your mileage may vary.


----------



## Spokker (Apr 29, 2009)

I did some more searching and Metrolink at least implies that it's okay to ride from San Bernardino to Lancaster on a single ticket. Someone asked Metrolink about their fare structure and someone replied.

http://www.metrolinkrider.com/bboard2/view...hp?f=3&t=12



> It costs less to travel from Lancaster Station to San Bernardino Station than from Via Princess to San Bernardino.
> The fare is based on Highway 138 driving miles. This makes the trip from Lancaster to San Bernardino a more direct route with fewer driving miles than the drive from Via Princessa to San Bernardino
> 
> Sheryl Carrerow
> ...


----------



## jackal (Apr 30, 2009)

Spokker said:


> Metrolink does not operate on a zone fare system.


Ah, yes, that's right. I knew Metrolink had changed from some system to another system, one of which was based on zones. Wikipedia (if it's accurate) indicates that it was changed in 2004 _from_ the zone-based system _to_ the current driving-mileage-based system. I just got which one came first mixed up!


----------



## Dan O (Apr 30, 2009)

Spokker said:


> I did some more searching and Metrolink at least implies that it's okay to ride from San Bernardino to Lancaster on a single ticket. Someone asked Metrolink about their fare structure and someone replied.
> http://www.metrolinkrider.com/bboard2/view...hp?f=3&t=12
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks. I don't know that I will ever make that trip but I may just for a LONG train ride.

Dan


----------



## Spokker (Apr 30, 2009)

I decided to ask them through their web site. Here was my question.



> Can I ride from San Bernardino Station to Lancaster Station on a ticket good for San Bernardino to Lancaster? Or do I have to purchase two tickets, one for SB to Los Angeles, and one for Los Angeles to Lancaster?


And here is their answer.



> This response is in reference to your inquiry about travel to Lancaster, CA. You may purchase one ticket from San Bernardino to Lancaster. You do not have to purchase two separate tickets.


Problem solved.


----------

